# [ES - Skyrim] - Standbild + Ton?



## Crankler (16. November 2011)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich habe mich mal angemeldet weil ich im Internet bisher keine Lösung für mein Problem gefunden habe.

Und zwar passiert es, dass wenn ich Skyrim spiele, nach einer gewissen Zeit (mal nach 5 min, dann nach 1 std) ich ein STandbild bekomme und so ein dumpfer dröhnender Ton dazugeschaltet wird. Wenn das passiert, kann ich nurnoch den PC neustartet, kein Taskmanager, nicht funktioniert mehr.

Nur jetzt die Frage, woran liegt das Problem?

Hab mir letztens neuen Ram gekauft. Kingstons pc-800 2x2 gb. Hatte davor 1x2gb von G.Skill drin.

Dachte zuerst es liegt am neuen Ram (mainborad: msi p45 platinum), doch der fehler trat dann auch auf als ich versucht habe, mit dem alten g.skill ram zu spielen.

habe auch schon einen temp. test gemacht, gpu sowie cpu scheinen in ordnung. graka nvidia gtx 295 liegt bei ca. 90 grad und intel q9550 quadcore bei ca 60 grad.

habe auch schonmal in den soundoptionen die soundeinstellung auf cd-quali 16bit 44,1kHZ gestellt. auch keine verbesserung.


Habt ihr eine idee woran das liegen könnte? habe auch keine anderen gamer im netz gefunden mit demselben problem. 

wäre für einen rat äußerst dankbar 

mfg

lukas


----------



## Herbboy (16. November 2011)

Sind denn alle Treiber aktuell? Board, Sound, Grafik? Kann es sein, dass die Graka im Moment des Absturzes dann doch zB 100 Grad hat? Könnte eine Software im Hintergrund stören, zB Virenscanner, Mousesoftware usw. ? Ist irgendwas bei Dir übertaktet?


----------



## Crankler (16. November 2011)

ja die treiber sind alle auf dem neusten stand, hatte ich auch schon versucht. störende progr. gibt es auch nicht. ja der cpu ist übertakttet von den ursprünglichen 2,88 auf 3,4 oder 3,2, bin mir nicht sicher. (bin ein computer noob, sorry)
hat alles ein kumpel eingestellt. bis jetzt lief auch alles problemlos. er sagte jetzt es würde am betriebssystem vista liegen. habe das schon über 2 jahre, er sagt dann dass es daran liegen würde

mfg


----------



## Herbboy (16. November 2011)

Naja, das ist ein gewagter Verdacht. Solche Spiele laufen unter VIsta vlt. etwas schlechter, aber richtige Fehler sollten damit an sich nix zu tun haben, denn selbst beim noch älteren windows XP laufen neuere Spiele. 

Da würd ich viel eher auf das Übertakten tippen. Ich würd es mal ohne Übertaktung testen - da müsstest Du halt wissen, welche Werte da geändert wurden, wenn Du nach dem Test ohne Übertakten wieder die Übertaktung aktivieren willst. Hat er was im BIOS verstellt, oder hat er Dir eine Software installiert, die unter WIndows übertaktet?


----------



## Crankler (17. November 2011)

glaube er hat etwas im bios verstellt. Naja bekomme heute sowieso windows 7. Dann sag ich ihm er soll diesmal nicht übertakten. Es nervt echt  ich werde mich melden sobald ich näheres weiss. Danke schonmal im vorraus für deine hilfe!


----------



## LowriderRoxx (17. November 2011)

Ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem, das System hatte sich unregelmäßig komplett verabschiedet. Abhilfe schuf ein Klassiker unter Vista: TESV.exe als Admin ausführen. Also nicht den Launcher, auch nicht über Steam, sondern direkt ins Verzeichnis gehen und "von Hand" starten. 

Ein Versuch kann nicht schaden, ich hatte seitdem nicht einen hard lock-up mehr.


----------



## Schlontzi (17. November 2011)

also ich würde so auch auf die übertaktung tippen. erstmal das rückgängig machen und im nächsten schritt mal schauen ob die temperatur zum zeitpunkt des absturzes ok sind. dafür einfach mit nem prog die werte loggen und dann nach dem neustart gucken was als letztes ausgelesen wurde.

hat evtl dein netzteil zu wenig power?


----------



## Herbboy (17. November 2011)

Du kannst ja schauen, ob es bei win7 evlt. dann doch klappt. Es ist halt so, dass auf keinen Fall Vista "schlecht" ist und "schuld" hat, aber es kann natürlich per Zufall so sein, dass bestimmte Treiber und BIOS-Einstellungen mit dem Übertakten in der Summe dann bei Vista den Fehler provozieren, und bei Win7 geht es gerade noch so gut, weil Triber und deren Einbindungen ein BISSchen anders sind.


----------



## Crankler (21. November 2011)

Also ich denke ich hab das problem gefunden. Es ist die termp. der graka. einmal ist das game "abgestürzt" - hat sich selber geschlossen - daraufhin habe ich per hw monitor die temp der graka überprüft und sie lag bei 103 grad celsius. max. temp der karte liegt bei 105 grad. also denke ich hat sich der computer ma wieder selbst gerettet 

nur meine frage, wieso wird die karte so heiß? habe einen high end gamer pc der ausreicht für TESV. lüfter sind alle sauber etc. 

könnte mir jemand einen leisen zusatzlüfter empfehlen?

mfg

Lukas


----------



## Herbboy (21. November 2011)

Naja, die 295 GTX ist ja schon was älter. Es kann sein, dass man da mal die die Wärmeleitpaste erneuern muss, oder aber für mehr Belüftung im PC sorgen muss. 

Und jetzt, wo ich das sehe: willst Du die Karte nicht lieber loswerden? Die verbraucht nur für sich bis zu 300 Watt - das ist doppelt so viel wie die vergleichbar starke AMD 6870, welche Du für 140€ bekommst. Im IDLE, also einfach nur wenn der PC "an" ist, braucht die GTX 295 satte 70W. Eine moderne Karte wie die 6870 oder eine GTX 560 Ti zieht da nur 20W. Ich weiß ja nciht, wie lang der PC pro Tag bei Dir an ist, aber so was kann sich auch bei den Stromkosten bemerkbar machen.


----------



## Crankler (22. November 2011)

hmm also was stromkosten angeht mach ich mir keine sorgen, bis jetzt kams immer gut hin mitm money. pc ist auch nicht lange an pro tag. 
so dann werd ich mal die paste die tage ernäuern und evtl nen leisen zusatzlüfter kaufen. mal gespannt was das bringt.

danke dir für den tipp 

mfg

lukas


----------

